# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  فيديو تعليمي لمهارات الدفاع عن النفس و قتال الشوارع Krav Maga Street Fighting with Al

## MiSteR LoNeLy

*البساطه و الكفاءة هم مفاتيح سر تقنيات الصراع و القتال*
*هذه أساسيات مدرب المدرسة الحديثة كراف ماجا الذي يتخلص بردود أفعال ذات كفاءة عالية ضد هجمات :*
*المسك – الاختناق – الضرب بالحزام - اللكمات – الركلات – التهديدات بالخناجر و العصا و أيضا المسدسات*
*للمواجهة في نزال الشوارع.*
*هذا ما ستتعلمه بكل سهوله و يسر في هذا الديفيدي الأكثر من رائع.**
**S**creen**S**hots**
*



*
**
**RapidShare*
*Part 1 - http://1tool.biz/264357*
*Part 2 - http://1tool.biz/264358
**
**KewlShare*

*Part 1 - http://1tool.biz/264361*
*Part 2 - http://1tool.biz/264362*


*SendSpace*

*Part 1 - http://1tool.biz/264368*
*Part 2 - http://1tool.biz/264369*
*2shared*
*Part 1 - http://1tool.biz/264010*
*Part 2 - http://1tool.biz/264021*
*MegaUpload**
**
**Part 1 - http://1tool.biz/264371*
*Part 2 - http://1tool.biz/264373*
*GettyFile*

*Part 1 - http://1tool.biz/264007*
*Part 2 - http://1tool.biz/264026*
*FileGetty*

*Part 1 - http://1tool.biz/264009*
*Part 2 - http://1tool.biz/264017
**
*
*FileFactory*

*Part 1 - http://1tool.biz/264006*
*Part 2 - http://1tool.biz/264015
**
*
*FileSend*

*Part 1 - http://1tool.biz/264012*
*Part 2 - http://1tool.biz/264023
**
*
*Uploaded*

*Part 1 - http://1tool.biz/264005*
*Part 2 - http://1tool.biz/264014
**
*
*Zshare
**
**Part 1 - http://1tool.biz/264008*
*Part 2 - http://1tool.biz/264018
**
*
*HotFile*

*Part 1 - http://1tool.biz/264011*
*Part 2 - http://1tool.biz/264022
**
*
*
*


*1Uncompressed Link
Rmvb Extension
**
* 
*KewlShare*

*http://1tool.biz/264359*

*SendSpace
http://1tool.biz/264370
**
*
*2shared*
*http://1tool.biz/264098
*
*MegaUpload
http://1tool.biz/264375
**
*
*GettyFile*

*http://1tool.biz/264097
*
*FileGetty*

*http://1tool.biz/264025
*
*FileFactory*

*http://1tool.biz/264019
*
*FileSend
http://1tool.biz/264101
*

*
**
**Zshare
**
**http://1tool.biz/264095
**
*
*HotFile
http://1tool.biz/264100

* 

يلا بدنا نشوف مهارتكم  :Icon29:

----------


## red2009

سراحة من زمان وانا عمال أدور على هيك فيلم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوووور يا محمد بني ملحم على الفلم الحلوووو

----------


## firas12

مشكووووووووور يالغالي

----------


## رزحة

نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةزز
ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

 :Bl (10):

----------


## amrabdocc

الموضوع جامدد جدددددددددددددددددددددا  شكرا

----------


## sniperheart

thanks you so much

----------


## sniperheart

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا على الإفادة
 :110104 EmM5 Prv:  :110104 EmM5 Prv:  :110104 EmM5 Prv:

----------


## د طارق ع ع

مشكورين :110104 EmM5 Prv:

----------

